# East Coast Gulf Stream Madness



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Got back to Atlanta Sunday about 1 am after an awsome day in the gulf stream on Friday off South Carolina Coast. Left the dock at 4 with lines in at 645. Within 5 minutes doubled up on dolphin. After getting settled in, the 3-5 slop let us know it was not going to be an easy day. Picked away at the dolphinwith 7 in the box by 11. With wandering thoughts of going deepfor the man in the suit3 of 5 lines go off. All 3 gaffer dolphin all 3 in the box and it isfull snort game on. At 210 we have 21 dolphin and 2 wahoo in the box and make the call to head in at 3. So we put 9 more gaffers in the box by 310 and head to the Hill. Total tally for the day 32gaffer phins to 35lbs and2twin hoos at 23lb. Too many bruises to count. Water temp 73.8, Depth 150', mixed blue green.Congrats to Kenny on an awsome first blue water excursion. Thanks to colin for the laughs and thanks to stony for taking a lot off mein the pit. I must say having 6 15-25 lb dolphin all flopping around in the cocpit at the sametime is a first for me.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Im calling BS without some :takephoto HAHA J/k Richard good job maybe we can get you down here soon so we can go to the rigs


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!!

send those 'phins this way


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Day! You gotta love that Everglades huh? Makes those 3-5 a lot softer.


----------

